# Looking at a 2001 2.7t a6, do they need to be serviced at 60,000 miles?



## 1luvGTI (May 3, 2010)

The a6 im looking to buy has 56,xxx miles on it and for the price it seems like it would be a steal but my friend mentioned that it may need to get 60,000 mile services but he wasn't sure. Can anyone answer that question for me?


----------

